

Ask HN: Where Are You On Khan Academy (Math)? - kiba

I mastered 281 concepts out of 378, meaning I already complete 74.33~%. I am going strong at 10K energy points. I earned 196 meteorites, 81 moons, 2 earth, 3 sun, and 24 patches. Sadly, I have not earned any black hole badge yet. I earned 1,074,253 energy points thus far.<p>I am progressing at a rate of 10K energy point which usually includes a few concepts mastered each day. Least optimistic estimate of 2 concepts a day mastered means that I will complete everything in roughly 7 weeks.<p>Where are you on Khan Academy?
======
simon
I have previously made my kids use Khan Academy. I did try it once myself, and
zipped through some of the early stuff. I really should go back and continue,
especially after I just tried helping my oldest daughter with her math
homework and discovered that I was much more rusty than I thought.

------
lazyfunctor
Started with statistics section. Doing it along with biostatistics bootcamp on
coursera. Would like to cover calculus and linear algebra when I get time.

